# A different brand buying experience, Nissan Rogue Sport SR with ProPilot.



## Olds442 (Dec 12, 2018)

So mom and dad were going to buy a used infiniti for around 28k. I didn't let them do it as there were far more safety features on the new Rogue Sport SR. They need the higher step in height than the model 3 so a Y would have been perfect, providing they wanted to spend that much in their mid-80s on a vehicle. They live in a condo so charging would be an issue for them as well. 

So enter the Great Midwest Nissan Sales Event! We worked over a couple dealerships and settled at the closest one with a sizable service department. I've been a Nissan/Infiniti fan for about 20 years now, I've had a few great ones. 

First off, I knew more about the new models than many of the sales people I spoke with, does that sound familiar?
Secondly, the car had tape residue on the sunroof and a couple of the corner panels. It had not been detailed fully before delivery. Hmm, I see a pattern developing. 
Also, you sign about 50x more paper vs buying a Tesla. 

But let's get to the fun part. The reason I wanted my 80 yr old parents to get the new Nissan, ProPilot. It's Nissan's lane keep system, and I tested it out. It works very well on clearly marked roads but behaves very differently than AP. When it can't read the lines, it just deactivates leaving you with adaptive cruise control being active without lane keep. When it sees the lines, it turns back on. You don't engage it like AP, it's on as soon as you set a cruise speed, and begins working when it sees the lines clearly. On the highway, it happened for me almost immediately. I kept my hands on the wheel so I didn't get any nags, but my understanding is if it detects that you aren't holding the wheel, it will disengage. I'm not sure if that's better or not, but it will keep Dad's hands on the wheel so it's good in my book. 

For mom and dad, it's the highway driving that they need it for. They're still active, maybe too much so for their own good sometimes, and take road trips to Iowa or St. Louis from Chicago a few times a year. Dad isn't as good at paying attention as he once was, and mom has to keep him from rear ending other drivers, so adaptive cruise was a MUST. Lane departure warnings galore, blind spot detection, yadda yadda yadda, all stuff we need, they need and then some. 

So yeah, pretty much the same as what some people have mentioned here and elsewhere regarding Tesla's delivery experiences. My personal experiences (3 times) have been mostly good, I can't complain. But it was not perfect at the nissan dealer either, and they've been at this a lot longer than our guys. 

Also of note, the fit and finish of my model 3 is on par with the Nissan. I do like the Nissan's paint quite a bit, and the fact that ProPilot is standard on the SR trim level. If you want a sunroof and leather, you get ProPilot as well as part of that package. So there's no direct cost to it, but a upsell in trim level to get it if that's all you were after. Down the road, it will be on every model they make and is new to the Rogue Sport this year. Maybe next year the Kicks will get it as well. 

Maybe the other mfgs not charging for lane keep is why Tesla decided to make that part of AP standard? Probably is my guess.

Thanks for reading! Happy to answer any questions. Still love our Model 3 with EAP or FSD (whatever we're calling it now) more than ProPilot, but I'm glad to see more mfgs making it happen.


----------

